# Should I not be doing this?



## kkbuilding (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm currently living in a building in a large Complex of multiple buildings with wide long lots on each side. The complex's management company already has a snowplowing contractor for the lots, which is fine with me. What isn't fine with me is that they do a terrible job, i mean one sweep dead nuts down the middle of the lot which is at least 60 feet wide, they dont clean up or even push to the end of the lot. Now I'm not going to complain because for all I know that's all the management company wants them to do. But, I have a 10 month old baby and a wife that need to get to and from a vehicle in said lot and since yesterday we have at least 5 in. and I dont want them slipping. So I plow a clear path from the sidewalk to her car and push the snow to the end and clean up after myself. Now my buddy is saying I shouldnt be doing that because the plow contractor may get complaints if i leave anything behind, and that I'm making them look bad. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

call the Complex and let them know your concerns, you pay to live there for a reason.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

whats that have to do with ...sweepers ?


----------



## kkbuilding (Dec 26, 2009)

Absolutely nothing and I mistakenly put it here. I apologize, with that said you may now continue posting about sweepers.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

kkbuilding;927593 said:


> I'm currently living in a building in a large Complex of multiple buildings with wide long lots on each side. The complex's management company already has a snowplowing contractor for the lots, which is fine with me. What isn't fine with me is that they do a terrible job, i mean one sweep dead nuts down the middle of the lot which is at least 60 feet wide, they dont clean up or even push to the end of the lot. Now I'm not going to complain because for all I know that's all the management company wants them to do. But, I have a 10 month old baby and a wife that need to get to and from a vehicle in said lot and since yesterday we have at least 5 in. and I dont want them slipping. So I plow a clear path from the sidewalk to her car and push the snow to the end and clean up after myself. Now my buddy is saying I shouldnt be doing that because the plow contractor may get complaints if i leave anything behind, and that I'm making them look bad. Am I right or wrong?


he's definately right about making the contractor look bad. ran into that situation two years ago. one of my top employees took our plow truck to plow an area around his pregnant wife's vehicle. after three times, needless to say, i got unpleasant phone call from the contractor saying the apartment place didnt want to pay him now, etc etc.

i think you should express concerns to both parties. if you see the plow guy, stop him and talk to him but i'd also call and write the landlord too.


----------



## kkbuilding (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks for the insight guys, i will express my concerns to management and try to catch the driver. Hopefully tommorow, not just for the sake of letting him know whats up, but so we all can be making some money. Let it snow.


----------



## kkbuilding (Dec 26, 2009)

Ans sorry once again for the misplacement of the post, one too many old styles.


----------

